
NASA May Decide This Year to Land a Drone on Saturn's Moon Titan - hakemsalah
https://www.emttime.com/2019/01/nasa-may-decide-this-year-to-land-drone.html
======
site_robot
a buoyant in atmosphere craft can unfold and pressurize 1 atm in 1.45 earth
atm pressure on titan. landing impact speed is 25.5 mph with a parachute
assembly.

------
Scullwm
Great! But can't wait for a probe on Europa liquid ocean :D

------
DigiMortal
Needs to be done

